# Friend has offered to donate .. now what??



## Leasam (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi we are a same sex couple wanting to start a family next year. A friend has offered to donate so now what do we do! 

How do we go about a solicitor regarding signing over rights ect. Also he is happy to go for any checks or tests ect so do you just make an appointment for a full check ? 

And how do you actually go through the process are there medicines you need to take ect ? 

Please help 

Thank you 

Leanne


----------



## MargotW (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Leanne

Are you planning home insemination or using a clinic? It looks like you are thinking about using home insemination? Are you married or in a civil partnership? If not and you use home insemination then the donor will be the legal father of the child. If you want you and your DP to be parents then you should either get married, enter into a civil partnership or go to a clinic. If you go to a clinic they will ensure that everyone has the right tests, parenthood is clear, that you have access to appropriate counselling etc. I am sure you will be able to book an initial consult at a clinic to check about tests etc. You may also be able to get some through your GP and through a sexual health clinic.

If you want to use home insemination you but should get some legal advice to ensure you that parenthood is clear. The woman who gives birth will always be the mother.

Agreements aren't binding but I think they are helpful if only because they make you focus on ensuring that you are compatible with your friend. You might find this article helpful as it highlights the importance of ensuring that you are compatible.

https://wearefamilymagazine.co.uk/yotam-ottolenghi-journey-to-parenthood/

If you have any doubt then don't go ahead-the last thing you want is to end up going through the courts because of a disagreement with your friend.

Here is a list of lawyers on the donor conception network website.

https://www.dcnetwork.org/lawyer-supporters

Xx


----------

